# 05 F-250 6.0 PowerStroke..Any good?



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looking at a lightly used truck right now at the dealer. Price seems to good to believe. They want 18,500 for an 05 F250 super duty 4X4 38,000 miles 6.0 powerstroke ext cab lariet. Black front/rear bumpers & grill. This truck is nice!! But I heard bad things about the 6.0 Still is this truck worth it? thanks


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Good God the prices on the diesels are falling through the floor!

an 06 is considered a safe zone for the 6.0

Get the VIN and take it to the dealer and ask for a OASIS report. they are free and its just all the warranty claims on the truck. If there are alot of engine related claims then do not buy it. The 6.0 has a pretty bad rap but overall they are actually a pretty decent engine. 

Id buy that truck though.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

hey whats up doug. Thanks for the info. Im goning to be calling them first thing in the morning. Ill be sure to check up on the vehicle history. Thanks


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ultimate plow;560468 said:


> hey whats up doug. Thanks for the info. Im goning to be calling them first thing in the morning. Ill be sure to check up on the vehicle history. Thanks


the 05's werent too bad but theres always lemons. id go ahead an buy it though if it fit my budget and needs... whatever you do dont look at any 03.5 or 04 model year 6.0's.... my little cousins grandfather has an 05 f-550 w/ 6.0 and torqshift and it runs great. usually its loaded and pulling equipment trailer with a mini excavator and has been fine with a done of power.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;560466 said:


> an 06 is considered a safe zone for the 6.0


I wouldn't call it the safe zone with the track record my boss is having with his 06 but I'd say they are better then the previous years. Another of my friends buddies had his dads 6.0 burn up the the driveway after driving it 20 miles or so. I guess it had no problems going down the road, got home and parked it and everyone went thier seperate ways and about 5 minutes later his mom called saying the truck was on fire in the driveway.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh brother....Can anyone who OWNS a 6.0 please chime in and not the guys who's brother's, friend's, cousin's uncle owned one that exploded.

The 6.0 has some seriously bad press, but compared to the amount of 6.0 that were built and run fine, I wouldn't worry too much about this one. Besides, you've got a warranty to 100000 miles. $18500 is a steal.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an 06' F-350 6.0 that has been great. I pull my 9000 lbs. mini excavator 5 days a week and plow snow in the winter with a Boss V. The only prob I have had is an EGR cooler and tires. I had a 96' F-350 with a 7.3 and it was the best pullingtruck I have ever used but it had 4:10 gears where my new one has 3:73 gears. I would say go for it if you can budget the truck. Like they said before there are lemons in everything you buy but I have had great luck with mine.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

05+ is the bench mark for 6.0s there are lemons but hell theres that with everything. if get me the vin i'll do an oasis for you .


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

i owned my 05 f350 for 115k miles before I sold it and it was running great..

only thing i had to do was injectors at about 65k..

The motor has a bad rep mostly from cousin's brother's dogs' aunts friends trucks being lemons. 

Get an oasis report..if its been reliable so far then it should remain reliable..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just reread my post. I did mean to say 05 not 06, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the tips. Oasis report is clean of any bad stuff. Ill be picking up my new truck tomorrow or thurs. Thank you all for the info. Who wants pics???


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

How about I see it in person? I still want the strobe kit, im waiting on a stupid slow payer right now. I hope you can still hold it. Ill buy it for sure.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Be sure to post some pics when you pick it up. I'd love to see it. Take care.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

BS....i have an 04 and it's fine.....the very early models in 03 had worst problems...

for reference...in september an 04 extended cab xlt fx4 6.0 42k was around 24k...i think it's going to be a little rough looking..or they are stupid...

diesels are diesels....they hold a decent value..better than same truck in a gasser....P.U.

i have become very knowledgeable about the 6.0.....i would buy it...you buy the beer...i'll go over all the stuff you need to know in an afternoon...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

fantastic truck. Picked it up earlier. Iv been talking to this dealer a cupple months now looking for a diesel truck. They called me mon morning saying they just recieved a truck in. on a trade in. Iv dealt with wickstrom ford for years buying 3 new vehicles in the past and refering 3 people to all buy new vehicles. Just a great deal to come by I guess. Pics and vid to come.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We have 6 of the 6.0's at the ambulance company I work for. The only problem we have had were injectors ( 1 truck ) fixed under warranty. Highest miles on one is 77K. 
They have many drivers every week so they get beat on with some lead foots.
I love them, great engine, spools up quick, transmissions have great shift points. They get 13.5 MPG with a fully loaded ambulance city driving.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Congrats!!! Hurry with those pics. Sounds like you got a winner.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ok..no more posts till he does the pics....i keep seeing the e-mail reply link and no pics..

wtf?.....wickstrom ford....i wonder if it had online invintory pics?..prolly gone anyway


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.wickstromford.com/ou/barrington-ford-lincoln-mercury/console.do?page=f_used_inventory

pics.....nice looking...now i feel bad....i got screwed..lol..


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

thats my truck!!!! I didnt even take pics yet. but there it is


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

figured i'd beat u to it...lol....

get some action shots...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

its not listed anymore. wonder why?? stand by...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

From 05 and up the 6.0L is supposed to be good. I have an 06 f250 with the 6L psd and its great! Sounds like a great price too on that truck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

seems like it's time for you to show it off too everyone else with some pics!!! I really like wickstrom, they seem like they have thier act together.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

My 05 6.0 is running great with just an EGR cooler and some head gaskets from the company that owned it before me. Put a Banks six gun system on a new truck and an employee that doesn't care, and thats how you get to put new head gaskets in at 120000. I bought it with 100,000 on it and didn't realize the gaskets were bad until I pulled race trailer in the summer at 120000.

But other than that it runs great, I plow with it as well. You will enjoy your new truck.

And thanks to $4.50 diesel, thats how you get to buy that truck for so dirt cheap. I paid 25K for mine March of 07.


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive got a 2004 6.0 Power stroke and its got 110,000 miles it and I havent had any problems up. The biggest thing is maintenance on these trucks, fuel filters, oil changes, oil filters, etc... Take care of your truck and it will take care of you. There were a lot of problems with the 6.0s at first due to a tuning problem, after the first part of 04 they fixed it and the motors ran much better and became much more reliable. My buddy has a 2006 with 80,000 miles on it and the only thing he had to do is replace one injector, so for that price I would go for that truck.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

My girlfriend has a 2003 Crewcab 1 ton 4x4 with the 6.0 that she bought new. The only problems she has had was a bad EGR valve and one of the serpentine belts shredded and broke. She has about 65,000 miles on it. Other than oil changes, she really doesn't maintenence it like it should be but it still runs good. She had to have a ball joint replaced and I had to replace the engine block heater cord.

Wayne


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

wish I could get my girlfriend to drive a powerstroke haha:salute:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

so how's she been treating ya so far? i know everyone here would greatly appreciate it if we could get our hands on a few picswesport:redbounce


----------

